# WoW Classic-Gilde



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Gilde Kernhunde sucht Mitglieder zwichen Level 1 und 60. Unser ziehl ist es eine Raidgruppe aufzubauen die die Alten Lv 60 Raidinztanzen Raidet. Wir sind auf dem Sever Kult der Verdammten anzutreffen und bestehen seit dem 09.11.09!

-Wir sind eine Hordegilde die akzeptiert das ihre Mitglieder auch noch in anderen Gilden aktiv ist und legt deshalb ihre Raids so aus das leute mit Real live noch freizeit haben.
-Jedliche Klasse und Rasse wird aufgenommen (Blutelfen und Deathnights auch)
-Spieler jeglichen Alters werden aufgenommen solange sie sich an die Gildenregeln halten.
-Für den Anfang dürfen jedliche art von Gegenständen, Verzauberungen, Sockel und ähnliches genutzt werden. Das kann sich ändern wenn wir eine große Stammgruppe aufgebaut haben.
-Jedlicher Spieler ist dazu verpflichtet seine Ep mit erreichen der Stufe 60 abzuschalten.
-Items werden gerecht verteilt wir werden kein DKP System nutzen.
-Zurzeit sind wir noch nicht raidaktiv da wir noch nicht genug Lv 60 Charakter in der Gilde besitzen. (Wie gesagt die Gilde besteh noch nicht sehr lang)
-Wir werden anfangen zu raiden soblad wir 10 Lv60 spieler in der Gilde haben.

Wenn ihr Fragen habt stellt sie hier oder Schreibt mich direckt an auf Kult der Verdammten mein Char heißt Spíelmann

Wenn ihr in die Gilde wollt, euch aber nicht sicher seit ob das euer ding ist, oder ihr bedenken habt das sich die Gilde schnell wieder auflösen wird und ihr deshalb einen char nicht transen wollt oder einen Lv1 Charakter hochleveln wollt, dann Erstellt einfach einen Deathnight auf Kult der Verdammten. Die 5 level sind schnell gemacht und dann könnt ihr mal austesten ob das euer Ding ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also Charakter auf Kult der Verdammten erstellen, Spíelmann oder jemand anderes aus der Gilde MC Raiders anwispen, eingelanden werden und Spaß haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Gute Idee!!
Wie heißt die Gilde? 
Welcher Server? etc.


Allerdings glaube ich, dass das ganze nach einiger Zeit langweilig wird ... ^^

Edith: First!


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gute Idee!!
> Wie heißt die Gilde?
> Welcher Server? etc.
> 
> ...



^^ Sever steht oben
die Gilde wird MC Raiders heißen


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

nette IDee hatt blos 2 Haken.

Naxx und Ony gibts neme und DKs werden fluchen weil es kein T1-3 gibt!


----------



## The Future (9. November 2009)

Wird sehr schlecht um zu setzen sein nach Cataclysm da viele raid für 80 + ausgelegt werden und die alten in dem sinne verschwinden.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (9. November 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> die Gilde wird MC Raiders heißen



Lawl. Hab aber auch Interesse.

Die Haken sind aber sehr groß, wie oben schon genannt.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Zu den Deathnights: Ich werde darauf achten das diese dann bei nonsetitems bevorzugt werden da sie ja keine sets bekommen!

Zu alte inis fallen weg: Ich weiß Naxx weg Ony weg Aber Naxx ist natürlich schlimm aber ich währe froh mit so einer gilde BWL zu sehen und Ony die Helme droppen bei Nefarian soweit ich weiß und bis noch mehr inis wegfallen kann man noch eine schöne zeit haben!


----------



## Fusselbirne (9. November 2009)

Wieso immer nur Classic,Classic,Classic...Need BC-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2009)

BWL ist das Nächste, was auf 80+ gesetzt wird (wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe)


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. November 2009)

wird langweilig


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> BWL ist das Nächste, was auf 80+ gesetzt wird (wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe)



Falsch! Dazu hat Blizzard noch keine aussage gemacht!


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> wird langweilig



Na ja ich hab mit meinem Main T1 T2 T2,5 und T3 voll (außer T1 schultern) und immer noch lust drauf!


----------



## Shadowphoenix (9. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Wieso immer nur Classic,Classic,Classic...Need BC-Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäre auch dafür das BC gilde das geilste währe besonders weil man da noch alle ini hat die sogar nach catalism noch da sind und arena ist auch da also wer eine BC gilde aufmacht kan das gerne ma schreiben hätte intresse als priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2009)

Wird sicher enorm "Classic" wenn man da mit Todesrittern, Glyphen, den neuen Talenten und BC Items aufkreuzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wird sicher enorm "Classic" wenn man da mit Todesrittern, Glyphen, den neuen Talenten und BC Items aufkreuzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich weiß MC wird sicher sehr leicht aber BWL AQ da kommt es auf skill an!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. November 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> Na ja ich hab mit meinem Main T1 T2 T2,5 und T3 voll (außer T1 schultern) und immer noch lust drauf!


Du sollstest die Leute nicht ihre ganzen Talentbäume durchskillen lassen und keine Glyphen benutzlassen,sowie auch Berufe die nach Classic kamen.

Sonst wird das in MC,ZG und der Hälfte von BWL ein recht schneller Durchlauf.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. November 2009)

Wird so wie du es vor hast sicher nicht funktionieren, aus folgenden Gründen:

die neuen Talentbäume sind für 60er Chars zu mächtig
DKs starten mit einem Equip auf T3 also Classic-End-Raid Niveau, die scheissen auf den kompletten Loot
Glyphen sind zu mächtig für 60er
deine Leute können sich zwischendurch "mal eben" von 1-2 80er ziehen lassen und fix equip abgreifen

Ich gehe davon aus das du Classic raiden willst weil dir WotLK "zu leicht" ist, also wirst du STARK reglementieren müssen.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Du sollstest die Leute nicht ihre ganzen Talentbäume durchskillen lassen und keine Glyphen benutzlassen,sowie auch Berufe die nach Classic kamen.
> 
> Sonst wird das in MC,ZG und der Hälfte von BWL ein recht schneller Durchlauf.




Das kann man ja alles machen aber erst mal will ich die gilde überhaupt gründen und vielleicht finden sich ja auch nur 35 leute und dann wird der schaden dadurch ausgeglichen


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

bin kurz essen diskutiert schön weiter!


----------



## Keksemacher (9. November 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> Das kann man ja alles machen aber erst mal will ich die gilde überhaupt gründen und vielleicht finden sich ja auch nur 35 leute und dann wird der schaden dadurch ausgeglichen


Es ist heutzutage mit 15 60er möglich MC zumachen und das wenn man keine Glyphen,Berufe die nach Classic kamen etc benutzt.
Und es ist nicht schwer sondern relativ leicht wenn die Leute einigermaßen spielen könne.


----------



## Salenor (9. November 2009)

Lasst die Alten Zeiten doch einfach in Frieden Ruhen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, und auch mit 60 sind die alten Raids noch im Schnelldurchlauf machbar.

Lebt in der heutigen Zeit Leute. 

MFG


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das du Classic raiden willst weil dir WotLK "zu leicht" ist


ich find PdoK net zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich find PdoK net zu einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ich will die Alten Inztanzen machen weil sie mir mehr spaß machen


----------



## Mäuserich (9. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich find PdoK net zu einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch nicht, aber das ist bekanntlich ja das lieblingsargument der Classic-Liebhaber ^^


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Zeigt da wirklich nur einer interresse also ich finde ja auch das es mit den neuen talenten items und allem leichter geworden ist aber die grundidee hätte da wirklich niemand bock drauf?


----------



## Lashliner (9. November 2009)

Also ich würde da schon gerne mitmachen aber ich wäre doch dafür daraus eine Pre WotLK (also BC-Gilde) zu machen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. November 2009)

sry wenn ich es dir sagen muss aber classic wow is vorbei und kommt nie wieder und das is auch gut so.

immer das gejammer nach classic klingt immer wie alte menschen die von früher jammern wie schön alles war kommt mal klar .....


----------



## Sivca (9. November 2009)

Classic is Tot , Punkt

Mit Cata wirds wenn überhaupt noch Zg , Aq 20 / 40 geben.

Mfg Sivca


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

Na ja ich werde meine Gilde auf jeden fall aufbauen also wer interresse hat einfach Spíelmann auf Kult der Verdammten anschreiben!


----------



## Dietziboy (9. November 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> sry wenn ich es dir sagen muss aber classic wow is vorbei und kommt nie wieder und das is auch gut so.
> 
> immer das gejammer nach classic klingt immer wie alte menschen die von früher jammern wie schön alles war kommt mal klar .....



Ich finde es traurig dass sich soviele schon damit abgefunden haben, als ob das ganz normal wäre. Stell dir mal vor CS: Source wäre rausgekommen und plötzlich hätte man das "alte" CS nicht mehr spielen können... Dass Classic immer weiter zerstört wird liegt einfach am beschissenen Charakterentwicklungssystem in Wow, welches nur darauf abzielt dem Spieler immer neue und bessere Items vor die Nase zu halten damit er weitersüchtelt.


----------



## jolk (9. November 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß MC wird sicher sehr leicht aber BWL AQ da kommt es auf skill an!


man braucht da aber viel weniger skill, wenn man


Tikume schrieb:


> da mit Todesrittern, Glyphen, den neuen Talenten und BC Items aufkreuzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und selbst wenn ihr neue talente,bc/wotlk items,glyphen,todesritter verbietet ists immer noch einfacher, da einfach alle alten items verbessert wurden... wenn ihr herausforderungen im classic bereich wollt, dann versucht die alten inis mit so wenig 80igern wie möglich zu schaffen


----------



## Mäuserich (9. November 2009)

Wenn du das wirklich durchziehen willst noch ein ernst gemeinter Rat:

Leg klare Regeln vorher fest und sprich dann erst die Leute auf deinem Server z.B. mit einem regelmässigem Makro im /4 oder im offiziellem Realm-Forum. So hast du realistische Chancen wirklich aus aufzubauen.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> man braucht da aber viel weniger skill, wenn man
> 
> 
> und selbst wenn ihr neue talente,bc/wotlk items,glyphen,todesritter verbietet ists immer noch einfacher, da einfach alle alten items verbessert wurden... wenn ihr herausforderungen im classic bereich wollt, dann versucht die alten inis mit so wenig 80igern wie möglich zu schaffen




Fail das ist kein skill... jeder kann das zu 2.


----------



## BudSpencer93 (9. November 2009)

Find ich eigentlich ne nette Idee, aber es wäre wirklich besser wenn BC auch mit dabei ist.
Man hat einfach mehr Möglichkeiten und die Sache mit den DKs wäre ausgeglichen.
Ich war letztens mit 20 80ern BT und wir sind beim Rat der Illidari 3 mal gewiped
Also schon noch ne Herausforderung....
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken da mitzumachen.....sofern es auf 70 ausgedehnt wird.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. November 2009)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon oft, nur der Haken is:

das mit dem Ep abstellen funktioniert net in Instanzen, sondern nur in BG's.

Du müsstest dir dann einen neuen Account erstellen, wo du nur Classic aktivierst.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. November 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon oft, nur der Haken is:
> 
> das mit dem Ep abstellen funktioniert net in Instanzen, sondern nur in BG's.
> 
> Du müsstest dir dann einen neuen Account erstellen, wo du nur Classic aktivierst.


fail, jeder ehrfahrungspunkt den du danahc bekommst geht verloren.

also ich würd schon gern mitmachen, aber hab keine lust ne klasse hoch lvln zu müssen =(


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. November 2009)

Hey! Ne pre woltk gilde? gern hab ne magierin auf dem mithrilorden rumstehn auf ally seite wäre dabei^^


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (9. November 2009)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit 20 80ern BT und wir sind beim Rat der Illidari 3 mal gewiped



Newbies.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. November 2009)

na ja also nur zur info hab die gilde aufgemacht und wir sind schon 4 leute einfach Spíelmann anwispern aber morgen abend ab 18:00 uhr für heute geh ich erst mal ins bett.


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

Sry, aber wenn Du schon was richtung Classic machen möchtest - was ich sogar gut finde
(wennauch nix Neues) - dann mach aber auch wirklich nur Classic -
und nicht so ein Gepansche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, dennoch viel Spaß ...


----------



## Dini (10. November 2009)

ich schiebe mal ins Gildenforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieb*


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

BudSpencer93 schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit 20 80ern BT und wir sind beim Rat der Illidari 3 mal gewiped
> Also schon noch ne Herausforderung....
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken da mitzumachen.....sofern es auf 70 ausgedehnt wird.


BC is langweilig bis auf Vashj und Kael.

BT waren wir diese ID zu 10 drinne, ohne wipe. ... Illidan is nichmal in die Dämonenformphase gekommen xD

ausserdem is clasik spannender, da must mehr farmen.... farmen und nomal farmen...

Echte Clasik Gilden hatten früher nur das normale WoW Instaliert ohne BC/Luchking, und haben auf alles verzichtet das es nicht in der alten welt gab (inklusive den 57-60er Greens aus BC die teils sehr stark sind im vergleich zu den clasik epix xD)


----------



## Lashliner (10. November 2009)

Gut wenn du auf den Vorschlag mit der BC-Gilde nicht annehmen willst.
Ich mache mit, aber NUR und zwar NUR wenn es keine Todesritter und Glyphen etc gibt! Auch keine BC Greens aus Quests oder so!


----------



## floppydrive (10. November 2009)

Wo ist den das Problem nur Classic zu spielen, die Leute die wollen holen sich nen neuen Account, Key gibts für 9 Euro und zocken halt nur Classic, dann ist alles so wie früher, keine Draenei, Blutelfen, DK, Glyphen, etc.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> Ganz kurz worum es geht: Ich möchte eine Gilde gründen(Horde) die nur aus Lv 60 chars besteht (ep abgestellt) und zusammen die alten inztanzen raidet.


So'ne Gilde gibts schon auf Kil'jaeden, heißt "Enjoy the past".


----------



## Irkirtark (10. November 2009)

so bin gleich wieder online fals noch jemand joinen will einfach Spíelmann anwispern


----------



## Irkirtark (11. November 2009)

Gilde ist jetzt offizell gegründet haben schon ein paar mitglieder sind aber immernoch stark am suchen also kommt leute! Wir suchen noch alles!


----------



## Irkirtark (11. November 2009)

Wir sind jetzt schon 12 Mitglieder! Es läuft erstaunlich gut mit der Suche nach spielern.


----------



## Irkirtark (14. November 2009)

So also unsere Gilde wurde jetzt wegen einem Regelverstoß gegen die RP regenln der Namensgebung von MC raiders in Kernhunde umgenannt nur so zur info


----------

